# This looks like a lot of fun



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Tracer pistol ammo for cheap!






GW


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

That does look fun. I may order some. Thanks for the head's up.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm not sure of the proper time or place to use it, but having two or three G17 mags charged and ready seems reasonable. At $0.65 a shot I think I'll get some too.

GW


----------

